# Desperate times!



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So, forgot my beans this morning for work, so had a nice choice, Some tin of something called instant coffee or some pre ground Lavazza.

Chose the Lavazza as thought it had only been opned yesterday so might be ok, wrong!

Used is in my V60, poured over the grounds, waiting for a nice bloom to appear.....nothing. Continued to pour, filled the v60, sat waiting for it to drip though, 5 minutes later still dripping.

I gave up and settled with half a cup, taste, to be honest not as bad as i thought, was drinkable.

Lesson, never ever forget to take beans to work, it makes the day a bad day!

Hope your all enjoying your coffee today.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I decided to not bring coffee to work, purely in an effort to limit my intake!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah old lavazza still has to be better than Instant!

Keep a 250g bag of beans for your work supply in your desk drawer


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> I decided to not bring coffee to work, purely in an effort to limit my intake!


Man up and drink more coffee...


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I will confess to looking at hand grinders recently... Does anyone have any experience of the larger Tiamo grinder from BBC?


----------

